# asthma dx ?



## NJcoder (Oct 22, 2010)

if pat. has asthma exacerbation secondary to upper respiratory infection does it matter which is principal dx? thanks!


----------



## chelsey71 (Oct 22, 2010)

As the asthma exacerbation is of higher medical decision making, I have always coded that first with the URI after.


----------

